# Hunting lease available in Monroe County, GA



## Gaforester

*Hunting lease available in Monroe County, GA *****Leased******

****This tract is leased.******  I have 500 acres of property to lease for deer and turkey in Monroe County, Georgia.  The tract is located at the intersection of SR 83 and Abercrombie Road.  I have divided the tract into two parcels - one parcel 271 acres and the second parcel is 229 acres.  Mostly rolling hardwood land on the north and thinned 17 yr old pines and hardwoods on the south.  

Please PM me with your e-mail and I will provide all the details (Price, photos, topo, etc.)

This is a nice tract.

Thanks,

Gaforester


----------



## Model70

*Pm Sent*

u have a PM


----------



## Sharpshooter

PM sent


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Land*

Just wondering how much the dues would be for the land in Monroe County if you still have any openings.  Also how far outside Monticello is the land?  I used to drive that way to go to the academy in Forsyth.  Is it closer to Forsyth or Monticello?  Also how many members is it and what is the camping situation?   Do you have power, water? etc.  

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PM sent


----------



## white1500gmc

PM sent.


----------



## Crosshair

pm sent


----------



## Hawg

*Whoever gets the lease?*

Id be interested in joining..........if members numbers are low.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

PM sent to you Hawg.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Who ever leased this property, if you are interested in taking on a member or two shoot me a PM.
Thanks


----------



## Gaforester

*Monroe County Land*

I leased out both tracts yesterday.  Thanks to all of you for your interest.

Gaforester


----------



## Gaforester

This tract is leased.  I'll post any additional land next year.

Thanks,

Gaforester


----------



## adamsisus

PM sent


----------



## csp6245

Pm sent


----------



## Hawg

*When your ready Im ready*

PM me


----------



## clearview

pm sent


----------



## Duramax

PM sent as well.


Duramax


----------



## Paul59

have you leased it to anyone for the o6- o7 season how much for  and where exactley is it located.


----------



## virgil

please email with the specifics.....postmann@bellsouth.net....i am intresting....i am in a hunting club off joneswood road and emmit harper rd...i have an ad as well myself

We have 3 openings for monroe,(walton county) lease is 275 acres $360 for the year that includes all electricity, kitchen area and a place to put a seasonal camper...area has hogs, deer, turkey, swamp, creek . Membership must be paid by Jan. 15, if you want to look at the property please call cell phone at 770-312-0798 or home 770-614-7049 please ask for Virgil.


----------



## Jeff Moats

Any openings left? How much are the dues?


----------



## Jeff Moats

*Interested*

How much are the dues, are ATV's a problem. Let me know!
jeff.moats@na.sunchem.com
Cell# 404-725-7240


----------



## firemedic454

I seen this ad. I know it is old but wondering if it was for lease this year. If not I am looking for a lease around middle ga.


----------



## saltshake

*Larry Salter*

I have never leased land but I'm 71 and can't find any were to go so I would like info on this. I might be able to get some more broke down Veterans to go in with me. Let me know what to do. Thanks Larry


----------

